# Only 3 eggs - what to do?



## bbear (Mar 8, 2009)

We are on our 5th cycle of ICIS, I am 40... Up till now we have had 6 or more eggs, this time 3 and all at very different stages...

Is this a blip, or am I at the end of the road... We are being rescanned on Monday but with little hope. The options stop or keep going? I cant think straight and am v hormonal so very emotional...  

Has anyone had a similar experience? 

Thanks for any help you can give 

Xx


----------



## kandykane (Nov 17, 2008)

hi bbear, didn't want to read and run. we only had 3 mature eggs (and only one of those fertilised) on our last ICSI cycle and it worked. i know its a complete cliche but it only takes 1.
not exactly the same i know but... Don't give up hope honey


----------



## bbear (Mar 8, 2009)

Thanks KandyKane, trying not to lose faith but it's tough
Xx


----------

